# POLITICAL POSTINGS of any kind are not allowed on the Forum!



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

A very Volatile and Argument producing subject. Not needed on a Slingshot Forum


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Nice work.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Agreed!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Flatband said:


> A very Volatile and Argument producing subject. Not needed on a Slingshot Forum


Does that include member Avatars and Signatures ?


----------



## ukj (Jan 10, 2021)

I was guilty but only in response.
More than pleased to stop.
Thank you, I agree.
ukj


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

Hopefully that includes the "IT'S TIME FOR A LITTLE HUMOR" topic.....


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Whytey said:


> Hopefully that includes the "IT'S TIME FOR A LITTLE HUMOR" topic.....


That Topic is what prompted the ban. It will be cleaned up.


----------



## ukj (Jan 10, 2021)

Mission accomplished!
ukj


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

I’d say that was a big step in the right direction. The forum will be better off for it I’m sure.


----------



## HOE (Nov 13, 2010)

I'm on topic...








Deadly Arrow Launcher Slingshot MOD


Ready for Paper Zombie destruction...Slingshot, the versatile projectile launcher.




youtube.com


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Excellent


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

The “It’s time for a little humor” was started by me to maybe lift peoples spirits in this time of chaos. I look at the “General off topic” as a place to get to know other members. I’ve always said, I’m not into making anything other than targets and a catchbox. I’m very fortunate to have PocketPredator and SimpleShot to purchase my slingshot supplies. I love reading all the post in the Forum, the amazing talent is very informative. I have friends that make their own fishing lures, but for me I buy my lures. My favorite part of fishing is the enjoyment of being with friends.

Please do not misunderstand my intentions of this post. I feel this post has run it’s course and it’s time to delete it. Thank you for all your contributions.


----------



## cromag (Jan 17, 2021)

This is too bad , but I'm still here and willing to hear what others have to say whether it makes sense or not.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Would a 'Chili - with or without beans?" thread be too controversial?


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Oh Lord! This is a big argument down here in Texas,but for me anyway i like beans,and i also like cheese,and i like them all mixed togethor over a bed of fritos  mmmm mm


----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

We have a similar thing here in Aus..... PINEAPPLE ON PIZZA OR NOT!


----------



## Zen Sticks (Dec 30, 2021)

skarrd said:


> Oh Lord! This is a big argument down here in Texas,but for me anyway i like beans,and i also like cheese,and i like them all mixed togethor over a bed of fritos  mmmm mm


I can settle this. The answer is yes. Simple. 
I LOVE beans. Especially black beans.


Whytey said:


> We have a similar thing here in Aus..... PINEAPPLE ON PIZZA OR NOT!


This one's easy too. The answer again... Yes. Pineapple is also delicious.
Pies & Pints has a pizza that is absolutely delicious.
CUBAN PORK PIZZA: pulled pork, caramelized onions, fresh pineapple, jalapeños, feta, cilantro & crème fraiche

Oh and ... You can even put ketchup on a hotdog if you want. 

Rules shmules. I'm a grown man, I do what I want


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

brucered said:


> Would a 'Chili - with or without beans?" thread be too controversial?
> 
> View attachment 367623


No, it is NOT!!! It is beans with chili flavoring and a crime against the culinary art.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

No beans if it’s on a chili dog. No pineapple either. Pineapple tastes horrible on chili dogs. 😬


----------



## Zen Sticks (Dec 30, 2021)

Sandstorm said:


> No beans if it’s on a chili dog. No pineapple either. Pineapple tastes horrible on chili dogs.


Agreed


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Tag said:


> The “It’s time for a little humor” was started by me to maybe lift peoples spirits in this time of chaos. I look at the “General off topic” as a place to get to know other members. I’ve always said, I’m not into making anything other than targets and a catchbox. I’m very fortunate to have PocketPredator and SimpleShot to purchase my slingshot supplies. I love reading all the post in the Forum, the amazing talent is very informative. I have friends that make their own fishing lures, but for me I buy my lures. My favorite part of fishing is the enjoyment of being with friends.
> 
> Please do not misunderstand my intentions of this post. I feel this post has run it’s course and it’s time to delete it. Thank you for all your contributions.


Tag, this was a great Post started by you. It bought a lot of laughs for us during a tough couple of years. Yes, it did go off track but we'll clean it up. You've posted many good topics on this forum and you are much appreciated by everyone on this forum. I don't think you need to delete it.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Flatband said:


> Tag, this was a great Post started by you. It bought a lot of laughs for us during a tough couple of years. Yes, it did go off track but we'll clean it up. You've posted many good topics on this forum and you are much appreciated by everyone on this forum. I don't think you need to delete it.


Don’t delete it. There is no need to. We have greats mods, They will clean it up and we can continue having fun. This is a wonderful forum. Have a great safe day everyone and keep shooting!


----------



## Rb1984 (Sep 25, 2020)

F*** POLITICS!! 😡👊🏼☠


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Henry the Hermit said:


> No, it is NOT!!! It is beans with chili flavoring and a crime against the culinary art.


Uh Oh i knew this would happen,,,,,,,,,,,,LOL


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Sandstorm said:


> No beans if it’s on a chili dog. No pineapple either. Pineapple tastes horrible on chili dogs. 😬


agreed


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

i put beans in my Mac n Cheese too 
but no pineapple


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I mix chopped pineapple into a red jalapeno salsa for a perfect mix of hot and sweet .Very good !


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

oh yeah,jalapeno and pineapple are amazing togethor,the womans mother makes something similiar,mmmm-mmm


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Yep, that’s acceptable. Actually if I were drunk I’d probably even put that on my pizza. 🥴😏🥵


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks to everyone for your replies. I will leave it up to the moderators as to whether or not to delete all or parts of the post.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Sandstorm said:


> Yep, that’s acceptable. Actually if I were drunk I’d probably even put that on my pizza. 🥴😏🥵


oh no not on pizza,but just about anything else,even scrambled eggs,chorizo and potatoes


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

What is wrong with you people??? 🤨 😅


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

to much blood in the alcohol stream?????


----------



## ukj (Jan 10, 2021)

Now who decides what constitutes "political", could be, has already been
an issue but much better to not see.
ukj


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

ukj said:


> Now who decides what constitutes "political", could be, has already been
> an issue but much better to not see.
> ukj


Hi ukj. Would you mind restating your comment a little differently? I just had some trouble picking up the point there with how it was worded. Thanks.


----------



## ukj (Jan 10, 2021)

Sandstorm said:


> Hi ukj. Would you mind restating your comment a little differently? I just had some trouble picking up the point there with how it was worded. Thanks.


Sure.
Nice to not see political posts here anymore.
Has been and will be sometimes hard as to where to draw that line.
Enough said, only posted cause seems "humor" thread gone?
ukj


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

ukj said:


> Sure.
> Nice to not see political posts here anymore.
> Has been and will be sometimes hard as to where to draw that line.
> Enough said, only posted cause seems "humor" thread gone?
> ukj


Thanks so much. Now I understand.
I hadn’t noticed that the humor thread had been removed.


----------



## spewing (Mar 13, 2016)

ukj said:


> only posted cause seems "humor" thread gone?
> ukj


Seems a shame. For the most part it was just funny


----------



## ukj (Jan 10, 2021)

Thank you mods!
ukj


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Now where am I going to put my once every 3 months UFO memes?! 😂 (just kidding)


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Sandstorm said:


> Now where am I going to put my once every 3 months UFO memes?! 😂 (just kidding)


IG has a bunch of ufo,sasquatch/bigfoot cryptozoology folks ,some of them are pretty funny.some are scary


----------

